# How is this as a budget receiver?



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/prod...TS&cm_ite=1 PRODUCT&cm_keycode=4&om_keycode=4

How do you guys like that? Would you suggest something different for $270?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Dude, trust me...STRETCH that budget to $350 and look for Onkyo TX-SR605, check amazon. You'll be future ready 7.1, DTS-HD/ Master Audio, True HD..etc..only drawback is only 2hdmi.

Also dont be discouraged by a 90 wpch rating. Onkyo like Denon rates their power FULL bandwidth, by its listed THD and it makes much more power approaching 1%THD-more like 120wpch. As opposed to like Pioneer that rates it at a particular freq like 1khz..


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.sounddot.com/auction_det...-Receiver----Factory-Sealed&auction_id=100736


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

I would look, if possible in that price-range, for something with Audyssey 2EQ. It's not as good as their MultEQ XT room correction software, but should still be good for an audible improvement over the same system not corrected. Everything else is basically just, do you like the way it looks and does it have the connectivity that you need?


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> http://www.sounddot.com/auction_det...-Receiver----Factory-Sealed&auction_id=100736


Love those Onkyo refurbs. They also sell them directly on Onkyo's US web site.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Yamaha makes a receiver for about $200. It won't sound as good as the Denon, but it's quite a lot cheaper and comes with a factory warranty (though, considering my experiences with Yamaha gear, you'll never need it.) 

The big question is what sort of speakers you have. To get the most out of the Denon, you'll want a really good set of speakers - say, Paradigm or AV123. However, if you have a set of JBLs or Sonys, you may as well go for the Yamaha .


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

LiquidClen said:


> http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/prod...TS&cm_ite=1 PRODUCT&cm_keycode=4&om_keycode=4
> 
> How do you guys like that? Would you suggest something different for $270?


If you don't need PCM, Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD/MA, that is a great receiver.


----------



## keynesus (Jun 29, 2008)

I think there are much more choice at $500 range


----------

